# Wading Area Tips



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

hello gentleman I am planning a trip to Freeport next week and have looked at a few spots for wading and wanted some tips and warnings about the areas if possible. Depending on my luck I will start at cone island if nothing move to swan lake if still nothing arcadia reef. I do not have a boat but have found access to these spots (with some walking), but really just want to make sure what danger could be out there (stingrays, jellyfish, fast current etc..) Any tips will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

